# glider



## zorro700 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm looking for the plans to a two person glider that had a small cup holder/table between the two seats. The one I'm thinking of had kind of an adirondack kind of look to it.


----------



## zorro700 (Mar 13, 2008)

Still looking. Any ideas


----------



## allthunbs (May 14, 2008)

I too am looking for glider plans. I have a glider that is magnificently built with cedar and I'm looking at duplicating it but I'm also looking for other designs.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you talked to any of the glider clubs or builders? That is were I would look for the type of plans you want. The things that people on here build does not fly very well.

G


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> Have you talked to any of the glider clubs or builders? That is were I would look for the type of plans you want. The things that people on here build does not fly very well.
> 
> G





:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Let me check with my father in law. He built one for each of his kids. Mine is at my place at Kentucky Lake I'll see if I can get his plans or what he used. I think his main rule in building is don't use a piece of lumber unless it has a loose knothole.


----------



## zorro700 (Mar 13, 2008)

Glider clubs? Where can I find those? Thanks.


----------



## stcroix123 (Oct 24, 2008)

just an idea, pick up some woodworking books,figure out what is necessary to make it work &design your own. that way you get exactly what youwant and is reallynot that hard to do. after all a glider is nothing but a suspended bench (with wings. i've never built anything from plans, but will admit to being inspired by plans. i'll bet you can probaly find what your looking for from an old old yankee workshop show.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

http://plans.the3house.com/search.htm click there and put in glider. Didn't find any with a cup holder, but the plans are there. Also, google woodworking plans and you will find similar sites with plans.

George... I was thinking the same thing at first.... LOL


----------

